# Q for diy tree stand seat



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Thought, lawn chair webbing?


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

cargo netting,basically like a hazmore seat.I have one on my summit and love it!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like your idea but never seen it done, if you go forward with it please post pics


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

anteloperunner said:


> Making a copy of tree lounge stand but making little bigger and heavier going hang in tree like lock on use ladder sticks to get in my question is has anyone took trapoline and used fabric for seat thinking marking seat dementions out cut with heat keep from unraveling then fold over have it sewn together .....anyone have any other options??????


I have seen some threads someplace about using the trampoline material for seat replacement. Not sure how safe the lawn chair webbing or the cargo net would be since the size of the tree lounge seat is massive compared to regular stands. I hope you post some pics of your stand when finished. I always liked the design of those tree lounge stands.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Whether you use the trampoline material, or something else, I would probably sew in a strip of 1" webbing into the hems for reinforcement. The tree lounges look comfortable, but not having been around one, I have to ask, how do get in and out of it?


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> Whether you use the trampoline material, or something else, I would probably sew in a strip of 1" webbing into the hems for reinforcement. The tree lounges look comfortable, but not having been around one, I have to ask, how do get in and out of it?


At around :40 the guy transitions from climbing to sitting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrCF9zt2dM0


----------



## anteloperunner (Sep 19, 2012)

Have had back surgery and tree lounge only stand can still hunt all day in only comparable shutting chair is recliner in your house original stand easy climb tree with foot climber step into bow platform n turn around .....hoping do little more fan on this one n WK. End on sewing strip n trampoline fabric was thinking of flat PC metal roll fabric up in it then self tap swrew to stand when get working save a lot back carrying everything n each time will post more pics as n progress......keep ideas coming nothing n stone yet kind fly by seat.....


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

MattR_WI said:


> At around :40 the guy transitions from climbing to sitting.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrCF9zt2dM0


Thanks for the link, doesn't look difficult, I like the add on platform. Definitely looks more comfortable than most stands.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

anteloperunner said:


> Have had back surgery and tree lounge only stand can still hunt all day in only comparable shutting chair is recliner in your house original stand easy climb tree with foot climber step into bow platform n turn around .....hoping do little more fan on this one n WK. End on sewing strip n trampoline fabric was thinking of flat PC metal roll fabric up in it then self tap swrew to stand when get working save a lot back carrying everything n each time will post more pics as n progress......keep ideas coming nothing n stone yet kind fly by seat.....


If you had back surgery, watch that video link I posted. It shows a guy using the tree lounge wheel kit on it also. It is at 1:57 on the video. Then you can use wheels to get in and out of the woods. That would save on back pain quite a bit.


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

anteloperunner said:


> Have had back surgery and tree lounge only stand can still hunt all day in only comparable shutting chair is recliner in your house original stand easy climb tree with foot climber step into bow platform n turn around .....hoping do little more fan on this one n WK. End on sewing strip n trampoline fabric was thinking of flat PC metal roll fabric up in it then self tap swrew to stand when get working save a lot back carrying everything n each time will post more pics as n progress......keep ideas coming nothing n stone yet kind fly by seat.....



I'm experiencing the same thing right now... I had back surgery a couple years ago, and this is officially my first year hunting. I went ahead and purchased a 2 man tree stand thinking that the additional space would make it much more comfortable for me. Problem is, the seating with the back rest is an 'L' shape, and even adding like a Bum pad from Dick's Sporting goods, my Ass and legs go numb in 30 min, and im fidgeting, or having to stand up. Even if I stand up for 30 min, my feet and legs hurt... Oh yeah, I'm only 35... I seriously have considered changing my tree stand, or purchasing a ground blind with some more comfortable seats...

I'm looking for any suggestions that might help me with this.. When it comes to this, money isn't an issue.... I truly hate being uncomfortable.


Good luck to you and your journey with hunting, while being comfortable given your situation man.


-Joe


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

digitalhavok said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing right now... I had back surgery a couple years ago, and this is officially my first year hunting. I went ahead and purchased a 2 man tree stand thinking that the additional space would make it much more comfortable for me. Problem is, the seating with the back rest is an 'L' shape, and even adding like a Bum pad from Dick's Sporting goods, my Ass and legs go numb in 30 min, and im fidgeting, or having to stand up. Even if I stand up for 30 min, my feet and legs hurt... Oh yeah, I'm only 35... I seriously have considered changing my tree stand, or purchasing a ground blind with some more comfortable seats...
> 
> I'm looking for any suggestions that might help me with this.. When it comes to this, money isn't an issue.... I truly hate being uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


If you get a ground blind, they do have one big enough to stand up in. Barronetts Big Mike is the name of it.


----------



## anteloperunner (Sep 19, 2012)

Feel ur pain I'm 35 same deal. L4. Ruptured. Tried different stands tree lounge only stand I use can even take bow platform off during rifle and sit daylight. Dark n never have to stand up there little harder get on tree but when get hang of it little extra time setting up well worth comfortable. That's why making copy to use as hang on same comfort don't have pack n out


----------



## Jgfan (Feb 1, 2013)

What material are you using to make your stand out of?


----------



## anteloperunner (Sep 19, 2012)

2 ". And 1.5x1. Tubing bow platform prob b 1". Know be little heavy but beefing up strength only going hang one time


----------



## Jgfan (Feb 1, 2013)

would love to see pics of it when your done, I am wanting to make one of these to but I want mine to be portable, planning on wheels on it to drag in and out so weight wont be a huge problem but want it to be strong.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently bought an Ol'Man climber. Right before I bought it, I missed out on a Tree Lounge with the bow platform and chill pad, and the guy was only asking $150 for it. I like my Ol'Man, yet would have liked the Lounge to put in the spot where I bow hunt and rifle hunt.


----------



## anteloperunner (Sep 19, 2012)

I have two of D shaped aluminum tree lounges and would never sell them there round 20/25 lbs with everything attached little heavy but not to bad that's why wanting copy hang 2. 3. Where we always see Deer if move can bring original in n hunt figure get them n and hung want have pack anything into woods


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

digitalhavok said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing right now... I had back surgery a couple years ago, and this is officially my first year hunting. I went ahead and purchased a 2 man tree stand thinking that the additional space would make it much more comfortable for me. Problem is, the seating with the back rest is an 'L' shape, and even adding like a Bum pad from Dick's Sporting goods, my Ass and legs go numb in 30 min, and im fidgeting, or having to stand up. Even if I stand up for 30 min, my feet and legs hurt... Oh yeah, I'm only 35... I seriously have considered changing my tree stand, or purchasing a ground blind with some more comfortable seats...
> 
> I'm looking for any suggestions that might help me with this.. When it comes to this, money isn't an issue.... I truly hate being uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


I'd consider adding an elevated foot rest, if it doesn't already have one. Sounds like the front edge of the seat is cutting off circulation. Make the seat as comfy as possible then make the foot rest high enough to lift the bottom of the legs off the seat. The added bonus is you can flex your calves while sitting and not move around a whole lot.

One other thing is to see if there is a way to force the back of the stand farther from the tree and allow a slight backward lean to the seat.


----------



## anteloperunner (Sep 19, 2012)

Paint. Hang n hunt I'm done. Trampoline fabric cut with soiter gun worked great bow platform adjust pretty much like original


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

anteloperunner said:


> Paint. Hang n hunt I'm done. Trampoline fabric cut with soiter gun worked great bow platform adjust pretty much like original


How you gonna get your legs through to climb with the sides studded off like that ? Have you climbed in it yet?


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna try this. I would like to make mine permanent So I would use climbing sticks. I'm just a little concerned about how to get into it.


----------



## anteloperunner (Sep 19, 2012)

Its not built to climb its going b lock on will hang at bottom tree walk up with another climber strap it in will b a bar coming off ladder sticks out to foot platform to walk out side stand to get in ......


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Be sure to lay down a thermal pad in the sling seat.
If not...When you lie in this thing with your clothes all smashed up against you, you'll freeze.

I built one several years ago out of tubing and it was to heavy (I even had mine telescope)...It worked but hard to climb due to the weight out behind you.

I can see how the aluminum works being lighter...Its hard to use your wrist to level this thing out...You'll see...But it does work.

Wait till you stand up in this thing with the tree 3' behind you...What a rush! Really!

I used a tarp sling seat with snaps.

Good luck!
Let us know how it turns out.


----------

